
GrubWithUs Now Wants To Plan Your Group Meals (And Do All The Legwork) - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/14/grubwithus-now-wants-to-plan-your-group-meals-and-do-all-the-legwork/
======
ryanwaggoner
It seems like this is a hop-and-a-skip away from being in competition with
ZeroCater, another YC company. Once you're having people easily creating group
meals and juggling dietary restrictions, it's a pretty natural evolution to
just offer that exact same service to office managers.

It's not surprising to see YC companies end up competing, given how many there
are and how prone startups are to pivoting. But I do wonder how being part of
the YC network affects strategic decisions like entering a market where a
fellow YC startup is already playing.

~~~
sp332
I wonder how scalable these services are. Currently ZeroCater is in the Bay
Area, and GrubWithUs is in Chicago. They might get around to competing
eventually but I'm not sure if it will ever be a serious problem.

~~~
timjahn
GrubWithUs started in Chicago but now does meals in a bunch of other cities,
as of at least August [1].

[1] [http://www.entrepreneursunpluggd.com/blog/grubwithus-eddy-
lu...](http://www.entrepreneursunpluggd.com/blog/grubwithus-eddy-lu-interview)

------
timjahn
I'm so happy for these guys. Great guys with a simple, profitable business
idea. Excited to watch them continue to evolve!

~~~
ceejayoz
Profitable or potentially profitable?

------
richardburton
What a cool service! I used to run a business that helped groups of people
order customised clothing. The organisers of such groups absolutely loved the
system because it handled all the ordering, payments and customisation-
requests for them.

I really hope you guys are able to scale internationally. This would be huge
for Londoners. Best of luck!

